# Croaker Rod??



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

What is a good croaker rod? Length, stiffness, action...etc?


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I think a 7â€™6â€ Medium to Medium Heavy power, moderate fast to fast action would be good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

johnsons1480 said:


> I think a 7â€™6â€ Medium to Medium Heavy power, moderate fast to fast action would be good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That it!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Some people like a little more limber rod for slinging croaker. I know one guy that uses a 8â€™ super soft tip rod for wading with croaker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

johnsons1480 said:


> I think a 7â€™6â€ Medium to Medium Heavy power, moderate fast to fast action would be good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What are the size of the croaker? How are they hooked? Is it easy to sling them off the hook?

I very rarely fish anything other than lures and tend towards extra fast actions. This past week I went on a trip that I thought was to be artificials but it ended up being live bait for 25-35" reds. The rod I took handled the fish OK but I slung a few baits off and never felt comfortable trying to slow down my cast. Can you recommend any specific blanks?

Thanks!


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

A Batson IP903 is a good choice. FTU has a Batson 955 I think. Pretty nice blank also.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

FTAC03 said:


> A Batson IP903 is a good choice. FTU has a Batson 955 I think. Pretty nice blank also.


Thank you!


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

Waterloo Salinity 7'6 medium heavy moderate works great for croaker

also soft plastics and smaller top waters, great rod


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Give Bobby Reed with Marsh Rat rods call, he makes a real good one ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

*croaker rod*

Lance, as we discussed, I've built a couple of rods recently aimed at croaker fishing. I've made a total of three using the SP842 blank - which is 7 ft long. the one in the pics below (sorry for the quality of the pics) is representative. 12 stainless recoil guides starting at a size 10 and down to a 6, and a nice tip top. it has winn grips (split) and a standard Fuji reel seat. and 4 markings for size, 2 grey at 15 and 25, and two red at 20 and 28. I really like this blank and it works extremely well for sailing croakers. It also works rather well for soft plastics and tops, but for comparison purposes, I recently built a UT themed rod for my son on an sp843. It is a much better top water rod, but less so throwing smaller croakers. hope this helps you.


----------



## J$ (Sep 27, 2012)

ccoker said:


> Waterloo Salinity 7'6 medium heavy moderate works great for croaker
> 
> also soft plastics and smaller top waters, great rod


 X2...... These are some **** fine Stix, although I have a mix of Salinity's & Phantoms


----------

